
Senator Sanders’ Medicare for All (S.1129): An Integrated Analysis - vo2maxer
https://budgetmodel.wharton.upenn.edu/issues/2020/1/30/sanders-medicare-for-all
======
aiscapehumanity
A transition to ethical expansion of accessible healthcare definitely involves
government, but yang and really everyone else is right that a public option
must be optional and compete with private(like most other dev western nations)
over time. Only way sanders non-transisitonal plan could be funded rationally
is to reallocate finance from defense basically. Considering the girth of his
other subsidies hes proposed.

